# EIZO Foris FS2333 vs Asus VG248QE vs BenQ XL2411T vs BenQ BL241OPT



## ScharferSenf (15. November 2013)

vier Monitore, zwei 144Hz , ein IPS, ein MVA, preislich ca. gleich, doch ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, weswegen ich nach Erfahrungen suche.


ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ BL2410PT, 24" (9H.L9JLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Erstmal wäre interessant, welcher der beiden 144Hz Monitore das bessere Bild liefert ( schwarzwert, sRGB Abdeckung etc etc ) und dann, wie gut sich der Eizo gegenüber den 144Hz Monitoren beim Zocken schlägt.

Die "nur" 23 Zoll stell ich jetzt mal hinten an. Ich hätte schon gerne ein hübsches, knackigs Bild, weshalb der Eizo mit seinem IPS Display für jeglichen normalen Betrieb erst einmal vorne liegt. Stechen die beiden 144Hz Monitore den Eizo aber beim Spielgefühl stark aus, könnte man über das wohl schlechtere Bild hinwegsehen. Der BL241OPT mit seinem MVA Panel soll ja irgendwie die goldene Mitte sein

Hat jemand einen der Monitore und kann seine Eindrücke schildern ?


----------



## dynastes (16. November 2013)

Zur Beantwortung der nicht selten gestellten "XL2411T vs VG248QE"-Frage, empfehle ich folgenden Artikel...

BenQ XL2411T vs ASUS VG248QE - PC Monitors


...beziehungsweise im Zweifel die beiden separaten Reviews auf derselben Seite. PRAD hat den XL2411T leider nicht getestet, weshalb hier keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit besteht. Reviews zum VG248QE und zum FS2333 finden sich aber auch hier, deren Lektüre ich dringend empfehle. Prinzipiell ist wohl Konsens, dass beide 144 Hz-Monitore gut für Spieler geeignet sind - ansonsten weisen sie die typischen TN-Schwächen auf, die sich einfach nicht vermeiden lassen.
Der FS2333 liefert das bessere Bild und räumt bei PRAD daher in jeder Einzelwertung die höchste oder zweithöchste Wertung ab - allerdings ist das Panel durchaus stark per Overdrive beschleunigt, was die einschlägigen Nachteile mit sich bringt. 

Zum BL2410PT kann ich gar nichts sagen, da ich hierzu nie recherchiert habe.

Wenn du gute Bildqualität mit zumindest 120 Hz vereinen möchtest, gibt es eine weitere Option: Den Eizo Foris FG2421 - ein Test findet sich auf PCGH.de, auch PRAD möchte demnächst einen solchen veröffentlichen, der dann wieder sehr detaillierte Messergebnisse in allen Bereich liefern dürfte. Der Monitor setzt auf VA-Technik und eliminiert per "Turbo 240"-Technologie jegliche Bewegungsunschärfe - leider ist er mit 500 Euro recht teuer.


EDIT: PRAD liefert auch Reviews zu BL2410PT und dessen Nachfolger, BL2411PT. In diesem Fall: Einfach lesen. Ja, es ist viel Text, aber es liefert dir detaillierte Einblicke und danach weiß man wirklich, woran man ist. Und falls es noch nicht rausgekommen ist: Ich bin ein großer Fan der Seite


----------



## Westcoast (17. November 2013)

also der ASUS VG248QE ist besser von den farben als BenQ XL2411T. EIZO Foris FS2333 hat super bildqualität, 
ist für ein IPS panel schnell, hat aber leider nur 60Hz. daher würde ich zum ASUS VG248QE, möchte 144Hz nicht mehr missen. 
ein Tn panel ist zwar schnell, aber die schwarzsättigung ist bei VA/PVA/IPS panels besser. 

wenn man das geld übrig hat versucht dieser monitor beide seiten zu vereinen mit VA panel und 240Hz pro sekunde: Eizo Foris FG2421 schwarz, 23.5" (FG2421-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dynastes (18. November 2013)

Letzterer Monitor, der Foris FG2421, hat heute im PRAD-Test leider nur ein "befriedigend" erhalten - sehr schade. Die für's Gaming relevanten Werte sind zwar gut bis sehr gut (berücksichtigend, dass man ein VA-Panel vor sich hat), in Sachen Bildqualität kommt man an den FS2333 aber nicht an, obwohl Schwarzwert und Kontrast technologiebedingt ausgezeichnet sind. Die Bildausgabe scheint aber nicht sonderlich farbakkurat zu erfolgen, die Blickwinkel hinken IPS überraschend deutlich hinterher.

Ich würde also sagen: Für Bildqualität sollte zum FS2333 gegriffen werden, für Geschwindigkeit zu einem der 144 Hz-Monitore. Prioritäten musst du natürlich selbst setzen.


----------



## ScharferSenf (18. November 2013)

habe mich mittlerweile für den Asus entschieden. Solange dieser kein Augenkrebsbild liefert, schaue ich mir lieber mal an was 144Hz können. Der 500€ Eizo ist mir dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## ScharferSenf (19. November 2013)

hat sonst noch jeman den ASUS VG248QE ?

Die Blickwinkel sind ja wirklich ziemlich mies. Ich sitze geschätzt 60cm weg. Wenn ich mich nur 10 oder 20 cm nach rechts bewege, verändern sich die Farben schon so, dass ich es merke. Zum Beispiel wird  weiß am entfernten Bildschirmrand schon leicht gelblich. Selbiges gilt für oben und unten. Kann das an Serienstreung liegen oder ist das normal bei dem Ding ? Er hängt im Moment noch mit HDMI am Laptop, weil der neue Rechner mit DVI Anschluss noch nicht da ist


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Das klingt ja schon ziemlich krass bei dir! oO 

Hier mal die Blickwinkel: PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG248QE Teil 5


----------



## ScharferSenf (20. November 2013)

da hab ich schon gelesen, aber danke. "halbwegs stabil" ist halt leider eine sehr unpräzise aussage ^^.  Leider finde ich den Monitor nirgends im Einzelhandel rumstehen, um zu sehen, ob das bei anderen Exemplaren anders ist, und hoffe hier auf andere Besitzer.  Vlt bekomm ichs wenn ich zu Hause bin mal hin, Fotos zu machen, auf denen man das erkennt.


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Steht der Monitor bei dir vielleicht auf einer erhöhten Position? Also auf einem Buch, Mini-Tisch etc. ?


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2013)

ich habe den besagten ASUS monitor und habe das problem nicht. würde erstmal auf den richtigen rechner warten und über DVI anschliessen.


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

@ Westcoast

Aber ein Gelbstich verursacht durch HDMI kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## ScharferSenf (20. November 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Steht der Monitor bei dir vielleicht auf einer erhöhten Position? Also auf einem Buch, Mini-Tisch etc. ?


 
nein, sitze direkt davor. Monitor steht auf dem Schreibtisch.




Westcoast schrieb:


> ich habe den besagten ASUS monitor und habe das problem nicht. würde erstmal auf den richtigen rechner warten und über DVI anschliessen.



darf ich dich fragen, wie weit du mit dem Kopf nach links oder rechts wandern kannst, bevor du bei einem weißen oder leich gräulichen Bild sich verändernde Farben am entfernten Rand feststellst, wenn du mit dem Auge 50-60 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt bist ?


----------

